# Visitor visa 600 for parents



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi @NB , @mustafa01 and others,
I'm planning to call my parents here as I recently got 190 grant, and would like to call them for the maximum duration continuous stay and maximum validity visa to help with our newborn and wife to resume work. Please guide how to maximise the chances of getting this? Shall I apply visitor visa family sponsored stream? Also, what are the proofs required to maximise our chances for longer stay visa? My parents were here on 600 visa in 2019 on a 12 months visa with 3 months maximum stay. And I'm planning to book their tickets after the visa grant this time, hope that's ok. 
Request you all to share your recent experience post 1st Nov condition.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi @NB , @mustafa01 and others,
> I'm planning to call my parents here as I recently got 190 grant, and would like to call them for the maximum duration continuous stay and maximum validity visa to help with our newborn and wife to resume work. Please guide how to maximise the chances of getting this? Shall I apply visitor visa family sponsored stream? Also, what are the proofs required to maximise our chances for longer stay visa? My parents were here on 600 visa in 2019 on a 12 months visa with 3 months maximum stay. And I'm planning to book their tickets after the visa grant this time, hope that's ok.
> Request you all to share your recent experience post 1st Nov condition.


As they have already visited Australia, very high chance of them getting a 3 year visitors visa this time
Submit evidence of income in india and major assets in their name
But even this visa will not allow them to live more then 1 year at a time
If you are eligible to sponsor and are ready to pay the higher fees, then 870 is ideal
Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NB said:


> As they have already visited Australia, very high chance of them getting a 3 year visitors visa this time
> Submit evidence of income in india and major assets in their name
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply @NB 
I also came across a post from a MARA agent suggesting it is advisable not to apply through family sponsored stream as it restricts with 8503 condition. Any idea which is better suited in my case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Thanks for the reply @NB
> I also came across a post from a MARA agent suggesting it is advisable not to apply through family sponsored stream as it restricts with 8503 condition. Any idea which is better suited in my case?


99% of visas issued to Indians will have the 8503 condition irrespective of family sponsorship or not
I don’t know what the Mara agent personal experience is
Cheers


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All, does anyone know the current processing time for visitor Visa? 
I just submitted a 600 application for my parents and it says processing time is 7m to 12months. I think that might be the processing time pre-reopening of travel into Aus. Has anyone recently applied and got approved, if so what was the turn around time like?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeep3004 said:


> Hi All, does anyone know the current processing time for visitor Visa?
> I just submitted a 600 application for my parents and it says processing time is 7m to 12months. I think that might be the processing time pre-reopening of travel into Aus. Has anyone recently applied and got approved, if so what was the turn around time like?


One member who applied in February got a grant a few days back
But till you upload the exemption, and get health clearance,I don’t think they will process it
Cheers


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

NB said:


> One member who applied in February got a grant a few days back
> But till you upload the exemption, and get health clearance,I don’t think they will process it
> Cheers


Thanks. Going to apply for the exemption now.


----------



## shrek (Dec 10, 2014)

You can apply for Exemption only if the travel is in the next 3 months. How will it remain relevant if the visa processing time itself is 8-20 months? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

shrek said:


> You can apply for Exemption only if the travel is in the next 3 months. How will it remain relevant if the visa processing time itself is 8-20 months? Any thoughts on that?


According to the latest update, visitor visas are being approved as soon as the exemption is submitted. Overall estimate is somewhere around 2-3 weeks including visa approval, health clearance and exemption.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi @NB All, Good day I am applying Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist stream for my mother. 

1. Do we need to certify the scanned documents or just a color scan copy is OK?

2. Do we need to certify the Passport Photograph (45mm x 35mm) or just the color scan is OK?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi @NB All, Good day I am applying Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist stream for my mother.
> 
> 1. Do we need to certify the scanned documents or just a color scan copy is OK?
> 
> ...


No documents need to be certified as long as they are scanned in colour
Even the photo has to be scanned only 
Cheers


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

sandeep3004 said:


> Thanks. Going to apply for the exemption now.


Hey Sandeep wondering if your parents visa has been approved and if yes when was it granted? I have been waiting on my mother's visa application since 28/11 and there has been no update. She has visited Australia 5 times previously so not sure what is going on. Her visa fee was waived as she held a valid visa when COVID hit so not sure if that has anything to do with it. A bit lost as to what is going on. Anyone here who didn't have to pay the application fee and has received the visa? Any input @NB would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravioli85 said:


> Hey Sandeep wondering if your parents visa has been approved and if yes when was it granted? I have been waiting on my mother's visa application since 28/11 and there has been no update. She has visited Australia 5 times previously so not sure what is going on. Her visa fee was waived as she held a valid visa when COVID hit so not sure if that has anything to do with it. A bit lost as to what is going on. Anyone here who didn't have to pay the application fee and has received the visa? Any input @NB would be appreciated! Thanks


Have you got the exemption?
Cheers


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

NB said:


> Have you got the exemption?
> Cheers


Yes I registered under my name for the account but gave traveler details of my mother to apply for the exemption which was approved a day later and I uploaded it online with the application. She completed her medicals on the 9/12 and has been provided the clearance. Not sure what's going on!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravioli85 said:


> Yes I registered under my name for the account but gave traveler details of my mother to apply for the exemption which was approved a day later and I uploaded it online with the application. She completed her medicals on the 9/12 and has been provided the clearance. Not sure what's going on!


You can submit a feedback form on DHA website 
You can use the Facebook and Twitter to draw attention 
Can’t think of anything else
Cheers


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

NB said:


> You can submit a feedback form on DHA website
> You can use the Facebook and Twitter to draw attention
> Can’t think of anything else
> Cheers


Thanks @NB! I have submitted an online form on DHA website so hopefully will hear back from them soon. Is there a particular Facebook page you are referring to or can provide me with? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravioli85 said:


> Thanks @NB! I have submitted an online form on DHA website so hopefully will hear back from them soon. Is there a particular Facebook page you are referring to or can provide me with? Thanks for all your help!


DHA may have a Facebook page
I am guessing
Cheers


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi @NB - Can i sponsor multiple applicants at a time? I've submitted application for my dad on 23/12 & currently awaiting for grant. Considering long wait time, I'm planning to sponsor my mother-in-law with separate application. Is it possible? 

Cheers,
Shyam.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi @NB - Can i sponsor multiple applicants at a time? I've submitted application for my dad on 23/12 & currently awaiting for grant. Considering long wait time, I'm planning to sponsor my mother-in-law with separate application. Is it possible?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shyam.


You can
You should have a reasonably high income to support expenses of 2 individuals
Cheers


----------



## cmasarabjeet (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi there,

I have to apply for my parents tourist visa first time. Should I apply it through my immiaccount?
Could you please share the checklists and other important details. Much appreciated.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

cmasarabjeet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have to apply for my parents tourist visa first time. Should I apply it through my immiaccount?
> Could you please share the checklists and other important details. Much appreciated.


You can apply through your immiaccount. Depending on the stream you choose documentation varies. For e.g, under tourist stream they will need to furnish details around their intention to visit and also a strong evidence that they will be returning back. Maybe their house, property, business, extended family etc. Also need to show strong financials to be able ti support their stay (if not being sponsored)
If under a sponsored family stream, then you will have to show evidences of your relationship.

The application form itself will guide you at every point and you will get clarity as you progress the application.


----------



## cmasarabjeet (Oct 31, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> You can apply through your immiaccount. Depending on the stream you choose documentation varies. For e.g, under tourist stream they will need to furnish details around their intention to visit and also a strong evidence that they will be returning back. Maybe their house, property, business, extended family etc. Also need to show strong financials to be able ti support their stay (if not being sponsored)
> If under a sponsored family stream, then you will have to show evidences of your relationship.
> 
> The application form itself will guide you at every point and you will get clarity as you progress the application.


Thanks Mate, much appreciated.


----------



## maldee (9 mo ago)

Apologies if i am posting it in the wrong discussion. I applied for my parents tourist visa on Feb 22 and got the medical done on 19 March. However, is still haven't received the visa.

Any guidance would be really helpful.

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maldee said:


> Apologies if i am posting it in the wrong discussion. I applied for my parents tourist visa on Feb 22 and got the medical done on 19 March. However, is still haven't received the visa.
> 
> Any guidance would be really helpful.
> 
> thanks


First time visitors to Australia, face delays in getting grants
You will have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## rama.6999 (9 mo ago)

maldee said:


> Apologies if i am posting it in the wrong discussion. I applied for my parents tourist visa on Feb 22 and got the medical done on 19 March. However, is still haven't received the visa.
> 
> Any guidance would be really helpful.
> 
> thanks


HI @maldee , I am also in the same boat, applied visa subclass 600( Family sponsored for my in-laws), dates are as follows:

Applied on 23-Feb-2022
Medicals results uploaded on 21-Mar-2022
Visa application status shows as "Received"

Do you have any update on your visa, atleast the status change ?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

@NB, what are the chances of getting more than 3 months stay (say 6 months) for a normal tourist visa (not sponsored) for in-laws ? Is sponsored visitor visa a better option and does the approval for that depend upon your per month salary ? please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> @NB, what are the chances of getting more than 3 months stay (say 6 months) for a normal tourist visa (not sponsored) for in-laws ? Is sponsored visitor visa a better option and does the approval for that depend upon your per month salary ? please let me know. Thanks.


The duration in tourist visa depends on how strong are the roots of the applicants in their home country and if they have visited Australia earlier
The case officer just wants to be sure that you will return to your home country after visiting Australia 
For longer duration, family sponsored visa is always a better choice
I doubt the sponsor salary plays any role
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks NB, they havent been to Australia before. will that cause any delay in getting approval if I am applying family sponsored tourist visa for them ? I see some post mentioning about this delay.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> Thanks NB, they havent been to Australia before. will that cause any delay in getting approval if I am applying family sponsored tourist visa for them ? I see some post mentioning about this delay.


There will be a delay for family sponsored versus tourist
So you have to decide which is more important for you
Faster grant or longer validity
You can’t have both
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> There will be a delay for family sponsored versus tourist
> So you have to decide which is more important for you
> Faster grant or longer validity
> You can’t have both
> Cheers


got it, thanks mate


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi NB, few questions reg. sponsored visitor visa. Thanks.

1. _*Does the applicant know the dates of entry for each occasion after first entry to Australia?

Give reason* - _what can the reason for this ?

2. I selected length of stay in Australia as 12 months. In that case, is it ok to have the planned arrival and departure dates with a 6 month duration ?

3. Do we need to use "Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient Form 956A" if we are filling the application for parents and can we use our e-mail ID for communication (even if we didnt submit form 956A) ?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

rama.6999 said:


> HI @maldee , I am also in the same boat, applied visa subclass 600( Family sponsored for my in-laws), dates are as follows:
> 
> Applied on 23-Feb-2022
> Medicals results uploaded on 21-Mar-2022
> ...


Hi @rama.6999 , @maldee , Did you guys get visa for your parents. 
i have applied for visa on 21- Apr , got the medicals done on 26-Apr, my father got the visa on 7-May, but my mother has not received the visa yet.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

JK684 said:


> Hi NB, few questions reg. sponsored visitor visa. Thanks.
> 
> 1. _*Does the applicant know the dates of entry for each occasion after first entry to Australia?
> 
> ...


I am really interested in your point #3 - Can I apply on my parents behalf for Visa 600 (Tourist or Sponsored stream is not yet decided).


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All, 

Can someone please clarify - if I can apply for my parents tourist visa from my immiaccount? 

As per DHA website, it seems we cannot apply for them. 









@NB @fugitive_4u


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

amebadha said:


> I am really interested in your point #3 - Can I apply on my parents behalf for Visa 600 (Tourist or Sponsored stream is not yet decided).


My friend applied for his in laws from his Immi account, and didnt use form 956A


----------



## pmal (8 mo ago)

ssood143 said:


> Hi @rama.6999 , @maldee , Did you guys get visa for your parents.
> i have applied for visa on 21- Apr , got the medicals done on 26-Apr, my father got the visa on 7-May, but my mother has not received the visa yet.


Did you receive your mother’s visa yet, i have applied for my aunt visa
Applied on 2nd Apr , medical done on 28 Apr now waiting for visa


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

JK684 said:


> My friend applied for his in laws from his Immi account, and didnt use form 956A


And no issues? Did they get visa yet?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

JK684 said:


> My friend applied for his in laws from his Immi account, and didnt use form 956A





amebadha said:


> And no issues? Did they get visa yet?


Couple of points..

Form 956A is only required if you are sponsoring the applicant and
If you apply under family sponsored visa, then you CANNOT apply for your in-laws.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

amebadha said:


> And no issues? Did they get visa yet?


he applied for normal tourist visa, not sponsored visitor. Yes he got.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Couple of points..
> 
> Form 956A is only required if you are sponsoring the applicant and
> If you apply under family sponsored visa, then you CANNOT apply for your in-laws.


I am not sponsoring them, my wife is sponsoring her parents.

and I am using *Form 956A *(this is different from form 956 which is for the sponsor or MARA agent) since they are appointing my self an authorised recipient to receive documents that the Department would otherwise have sent to them; it is given in the list of required documents (see screenshot below).

*Form 956 can only be used by *
• a registered migration agent
• a legal practitioner; or
• an exempt person. 

and an exempt person can be any one in the below list.

• a close family member (spouse, child, adopted child,
parent, brother or sister);
• a sponsor or nominator of a visa applicant;
• a member of parliament or their staff;
• an official whose duties include providing immigration
assistance;
• a member of a diplomatic mission, consular post or
international organisation.

*Note*:- The usage of form 956 and 956A is quite confusing if you are both the authorised recipient as well the sponsor.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have applied for Subclass 600 Family sponsored visa for my Mom on Feb 28th 2022. Paid fees and provided all required documents. The status is still showing as "Received". Is there a way I can request for expediting the application processing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I have applied for Subclass 600 Family sponsored visa for my Mom on Feb 28th 2022. Paid fees and provided all required documents. The status is still showing as "Received". Is there a way I can request for expediting the application processing?


You can use the feedback form on DHA website 
You can also use Facebook and Twitter to highlight your concern
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

For the sponsored visitor visa, is it ok if the sponsor is yet to get an Australian passport and give the answer as “No” for the question “whether the sponsor have a passport - yes / no “ ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

JK684 said:


> For the sponsored visitor visa, is it ok if the sponsor is yet to get an Australian passport and give the answer as “No” for the question “whether the sponsor have a passport - yes / no “ ?


If you mean you have acquired Australian Citizenship and yet to get a passport, then yeah, you can answer "No" to that question and justify if there is an option to do so in the form.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you mean you have acquired Australian Citizenship and yet to get a passport, then yeah, you can answer "No" to that question and justify if there is an option to do so in the form.


Yes that’s correct, just applied for Australian passport couple of days back.

I assume we can’t use our old passport details as we are officially an Australian citizen now.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

JK684 said:


> I am not sponsoring them, my wife is sponsoring her parents.
> 
> and I am using *Form 956A *(this is different from form 956 which is for the sponsor or MARA agent) since they are appointing my self an authorised recipient to receive documents that the Department would otherwise have sent to them; it is given in the list of required documents (see screenshot below).
> 
> ...


Hi @JK684 Just curious what does this document mean? I am also planning to apply for my parents under sponsored stream.








Thanks


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Hi @JK684 Just curious what does this document mean? I am also planning to apply for my parents under sponsored stream.
> View attachment 101611
> 
> Thanks


This could be your bank statements and job contract letter. If you are asking about Form 956A, that is for authorized recipient.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amebadha said:


> Hi @JK684 Just curious what does this document mean? I am also planning to apply for my parents under sponsored stream.
> View attachment 101611
> 
> Thanks


Bank statements, payslips, job offer letter etc - anything that substantiates your financial ability to support / sponsor a person for his/her stay in Australia.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

JK684 said:


> This could be your bank statements and job contract letter. If you are asking about Form 956A, that is for authorized recipient.





fugitive_4u said:


> Bank statements, payslips, job offer letter etc - anything that substantiates your financial ability to support / sponsor a person for his/her stay in Australia.


Thank you Both. I thought so too


----------



## aussiegeek (Aug 22, 2016)

JK684 said:


> I am not sponsoring them, my wife is sponsoring her parents.
> 
> and I am using *Form 956A *(this is different from form 956 which is for the sponsor or MARA agent) since they are appointing my self an authorised recipient to receive documents that the Department would otherwise have sent to them; it is given in the list of required documents (see screenshot below).
> 
> ...


Hi All,

If an applicant has never travelled outside of home country, then what should I attach for evidence of applicants previous travel?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiegeek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If an applicant has never travelled outside of home country, then what should I attach for evidence of applicants previous travel?
> 
> Regards,


You can attach a word document explaining that the applicant has never traveled 
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

@NB , do you know when the request for Medicals come for a sponsored visitor visa application ? will it be immediately after we submit the application via Immi Account ? is there a way to delay the medicals if possible ? please let me know if you have any info. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> @NB , do you know when the request for Medicals come for a sponsored visitor visa application ? will it be immediately after we submit the application via Immi Account ? is there a way to delay the medicals if possible ? please let me know if you have any info. Thanks


Request for medicals will come the moment you submit the application, if everything is correct in the application
If you want to delay the medical, why submit the application in the first place?
Nothing moves in your application till you are medically cleared
Moreover, there is not too much delay in grant of visitors visa nowadays
So submit your application only when you are ready
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> Request for medicals will come the moment you submit the application, if everything is correct in the application
> If you want to delay the medical, why submit the application in the first place?
> Nothing moves in your application till you are medically cleared
> Moreover, there is not too much delay in grant of visitors visa nowadays
> ...


ok makes sense to wait to submit the application if cant do medical straightaway. Thanks NB.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

JK684 said:


> ok makes sense to wait to submit the application if cant do medical straightaway. Thanks NB.


@NB @fugitive_4u 

It seems request for medicals depends on case-by-case.

Update on my parents application: Visitor- Applied under Tourist Stream

Both aged 69yrs
Applied - 18-June-22
Grant - 25-June-22 (5 business days as per their timeline for 90% cases)

No Medicals done prior to application or requested by Dept after applying
No visa condition 8501 for having Health Insurance (although we will ensure to have health Insurance before they travel)

I guess we were lucky.


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

cmasarabjeet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have to apply for my parents tourist visa first time. Should I apply it through my immiaccount?
> Could you please share the checklists and other important details. Much appreciated.


Were you able to apply for parent visa? If yes, would you be able to share details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amebadha said:


> @NB @fugitive_4u
> 
> It seems request for medicals depends on case-by-case.
> 
> ...


There is no question of luck
You are mixing up the tourist stream and family sponsored stream
Tourists visas are granted for short term duration and hence don’t require medicals
Family sponsored are granted for longer periods and hence require medicals
My reply was for a question on family sponsored visa and cannot be juxtaposed on your tourist stream visa application 
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amebadha said:


> @NB @fugitive_4u
> 
> It seems request for medicals depends on case-by-case.
> 
> ...


Two big decision making points in your case I think
1) Tourist stream
2) Both below 70 (Above 70 goes through additional scrutiny. From experience as I've seen husband above 70 and wife below 70 receiving in 6 weeks and 3 days respectively. However don't quote me on that)

Medicals are mandated if you indicate your period of stay above 3 months.


----------



## Maroon21 (6 mo ago)

Hi there,
I applied for family visitor 600 visa on 10th of march. The status has changed for my mother's application to further assessment and father says still initial assessment. It's been awhile. Nothing has came through. I called immi they said they will put in high priority since its a urgent case but nothing. Do you have any idea how long? I'm so very frustrated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maroon21 said:


> Hi there,
> I applied for family visitor 600 visa on 10th of march. The status has changed for my mother's application to further assessment and father says still initial assessment. It's been awhile. Nothing has came through. I called immi they said they will put in high priority since its a urgent case but nothing. Do you have any idea how long? I'm so very frustrated. Thank you in advance.


Did they ask for any documents from your mother?
Cheers


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

Hi
My question is that my father had heart surgery.vdoes this impact negatively on visa.

completed medical examination age bellow 70.
Thanks
.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

djaiy said:


> Hi
> My question is that my father had heart surgery.vdoes this impact negatively on visa.
> 
> completed medical examination age bellow 70.
> ...


As long as he applies for a short term visitor visa, it’s not an issue
Medicals will come into play if he applies for a longer duration visa as that involves medical checks
Cheers


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

NB said:


> As long as he applies for a short term visitor visa, it’s not an issue
> Medicals will come into play if he applies for a longer duration visa as that involves medical checks
> Cheers


yeah short term visa but he had medical examination done


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

djaiy said:


> yeah short term visa but he had medical examination done


Same Case with me, applied for my Dad who had a CABG in 2017. He had to undergo medical checks but eventually got the Grant 2 days back.
Age is 75, so no chance to escape medical even if its a shorty 
Details are in here


----------

